# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Dorner was engaged in a shootout with federal authorities in the Big Bear area, sources ha

## sailingaway

*Los Angeles Times ‏@latimes
Breaking: Christopher #Dorner was engaged in a shootout with federal authorities in the Big Bear area, sources have told the Times*

after they asked him to give up and come out with his hands up so they could read him his rights, I'm sure.

https://twitter.com/latimes/status/301438364639457282

eta live feed:

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/livenow?id=8990289

another feed courtesy of zerohedge: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-0...d-live-webcast

----------


## SeanTX

"Officer down" just reported ...

----------


## green73

> Christopher Dorner was engaged in a shootout with federal authorities in the Big Bear area Tuesday, a law enforcement source told The Times.
> 
> The shooting occurred after Dorner burglarized a home, tied up a couple and stole their car, the source said.
> 
> It was not immediately clear whether Dorner was in custody.
> 
> A second source said there was an active crime scene but did not have details.
> 
> Law enforcement officials were swarming the area.


cont
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...-big-bear.html

----------


## Lucille

Sources: The gun battle occurred after #Dorner allegedly tried to burglarize a home and steal a car. Dorner’s condition was not clear.

Early details from sources about the Christopher #Dorner gun battle http://lati.ms/hERc2

Christopher Dorner was engaged in a shootout with federal authorities in the Big Bear area Tuesday, a law enforcement source told The Times.



> The shooting occurred after Dorner burglarized a home, tied up a couple and stole their car, the source said.
> 
> It was not immediately clear whether Dorner was in custody.
> 
> A second source said there was an active crime scene but did not have details.
> 
> Law enforcement officials were swarming the area.
> Meanwhile, an associate of Dorner was being tracked by investigators, according to court records that suggest Dorner may have received help as he eluded a massive law enforcement dragnet.
> 
> ...


A "peace officer," hm?  LOL... since when.  Special circumstances indeed:




> But as the Christopher Dorner drama continues to play out in southern California, the political establishment in general, and the police system in particular, celebrate their absurdity. If someone had murdered three people, and the killer could not be located, a token report might appear on a TV newscast - perhaps segued in following a news story about a celebrity divorce. But the killing of members of the police force - particularly when allegedly carried out by a former cop - sends the entire system to DEFCON 1;  a maximum alert, with all other policing functions temporarily cut back; schools closed or given additional security; highway checkpoints set up.

----------


## SeanTX

"Automatic fire coming inbound!"  

http://www.bigbearscanner.com/

----------


## green73

Live video
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/live-video/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Reports saying it was Fish and Game officials who first spotted him in the stolen car.  Shots exchanged but nobody hit in that exchange. Dorner runs away and is found again by sheriff's deputies and another gun battle with two officers now down- wounded not killed- ambulance on way (still going on). 




> LOS ANGELES — A law enforcement official says a person believed to be the fugitive ex-Los Angeles cop sought in three killings has exchanged gunfire with authorities in the San Bernardino Mountains.
> 
> The officer requested anonymity because the officer was not authorized to speak publicly about the ongoing investigation.
> 
> 
> The officer tells The Associated Press it's believed Christopher Dorner committed a residential burglary of a cabin and had a couple tied up in the cabin. One was able to get away and make a call.
> 
> 
> Authorities responded to the location and gave chase Tuesday when Dorner fled in a stolen car. Gunfire was exchanged.


Seems to be standoff right now.  Remote area 25 miles from Big Bear itself.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This is just a microcosm of what could happen all across the country if the govt keeps pushing the buttons.

----------


## acptulsa

They seem to have run him to ground in a cabin.  If you're south of Big Bear Lake and traveling on Highway 38, your path may be blocked.

----------


## coastie

> "Automatic fire coming inbound!"  
> 
> http://www.bigbearscanner.com/


 Scanner won't connect for me, damn it. I need something to listen to while I play Mr. Mom.

----------


## acptulsa

SBSD sez two officers wounded, but didn't specify what department.  Rumors of a Fish and Game officer hit.  They seem to have set off some kind of smoke charge near a large house.

----------


## acptulsa

Two SBPD deputies wounded, no other confirmations.  Cabin is in a small neighborhood built on a flat spot between pretty mountains.  It's surrounded.

----------


## bolil

F a dorner.  To much focus, makes me suspicious.

----------


## acptulsa

There has been gunfire within the last five minutes or so.

Los Angeles' CBS station can't tell a rifle from a shotgun.

----------


## Reason

Android scanner apps are working,

listening to them talking about surrounding a cabin right now...

----------


## BSU kid

> F a dorner.  To much focus, makes me suspicious.


Naw no way the government would want to portray a cop as a nut right now, at this pivotal point in their gun control regime.

----------


## coastie

> There has been gunfire within the last five minutes or so.
> 
> Los Angeles' CBS station can't tell a rifle from a shotgun.



Holy $#@!, they can't get the injured cops out of there, apparently. Damn, I got running around to do for next two hours, gonna see if 3g treats me kindly while doing so, I'm gonna listen to this stuff in the car.

----------


## sailingaway

the two police have been airlifted to Loma Linda. the two women 'in the cabin with the suspect will not need further medical attention'.

here they are summarizing what was already said, they seem not to have ongoing livestream yet.  http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/livenow?id=8990289

----------


## coastie

> the two police have been airlifted to Loma Linda. the two women 'in the cabin with the suspect will not need further medical attention'.
> 
> here they are summarizing what was already said, they seem not to have ongoing livestream yet.  http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/livenow?id=8990289


gonna have to change who I'm watching then, cbs still saying the cops are there and still have not been airlifted out. WTF?

----------


## acptulsa

He has had a wild ride.  He made it to Big Bear city and they figured out he was in town.  They cordoned the city off and he drove a truck over the mountain to the south.  Authorities went nuts patrolling the town and he was in a cabin twenty miles away as the crow flies, and a long way around by car.




> gonna have to change who I'm watching then, cbs still saying the cops are there and still have not been airlifted out. WTF?


Good job paying attention to your driving.  The same station has been showing fire department ambulances cycling in and out.  And can't tell a rifle from a shotgun.

----------


## coastie

How are some here listening to the scanner??? It hasn't worked for me since 30 minutes ago?

----------


## BSU kid

Wow 4th Amendment violations being shown on the ABC link Sailing gave.

----------


## acptulsa

They're not letting any vehicles out of the area unsearched.  And aren't letting any in at all, unless they have disco lights flashing.

----------


## coastie

nvmd

----------


## KerriAnn

live streaming coverage: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_2672238.html

----------


## tasteless

> How are some here listening to the scanner??? It hasn't worked for me since 30 minutes ago?


http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038

this is the one that's working for me

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Wow 4th Amendment violations being shown on the ABC link Sailing gave.


I see the police are pointing their assault rifles into the vehicles being pulled over. How dude....

----------


## acptulsa

Citizen on the way out of the neighborhood:  'They got him'.

----------


## BSU kid

> I see the police are pointing their assault rifles into the vehicles being pulled over. How dude....


Yeah that is normal, my bad. God Bless The Police State

----------


## Acala

> Citizen on the way out of the neighborhood:  'They got him'.


Probably a bear

----------


## coastie

> Citizen on the way out of the neighborhood:  'They got him'.


ORLY?

----------


## green73

I'm bored now. Let me know when the hellfire arrives.

----------


## tasteless

radio scanner just went down to protect the safety of the officers...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Press conference in LA scheduled for around 3:00

----------


## coastie

Dorner won't make it out of this alive....LAPD SWAT on their way to execute him....... San Bernadino has a SWAT team.

----------


## acptulsa

> Dorner won't make it out of this alive....LAPD SWAT on their way to execute him....... San Bernadino has a SWAT team.


They'll have to jostle for space.  The Feds have had SWAT teams there for a while.  Remember they were looking for him in town last night.

http://www.cbs8.com/story/21091631/s...stopher-dorner

Border patrol.  It isn't that far away.

----------


## Original_Intent

Good that they got him in time for the President to claim a victory in the SOTU tonight...

----------


## fr33

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038

this channel is working for me. they just said they want to keep it open for any units that have visual of the suspect

----------


## Zippyjuan

Press conference starting (regularly scheduled apparently).

----------


## acptulsa

LAPD:  We don't know any more than you do.  But the deputies _were_ airlifted some time ago.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Started with report of stolen car 12:22. Car spotted- gun fight.  Suspect looking like Dorner ran into building.  More shooting.  Officers in local hospital- conditions unknown.  San Bernardino police involved.  Other information uncertain. They are getting info from scanners.

----------


## BSU kid

Possible cabin where he is at:

http://goo.gl/maps/E4e57

----------


## Zippyjuan

Mis-spoke (or didn't) and says LA may be sending up SWAT (confirmed some sort of aid but didn't want to say what) to the area. 

Person still in house.

----------


## acptulsa

I think we do have confirmation that first contact was with a California Fish and Game officer.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Video shows LAPD helicoptors possibly readying.

----------


## Athan

Oh no! Choc Norris! Get out of Dodge!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Short. Conference over already but being done in Spanish now.

----------


## TheTexan

Sigh

----------


## acptulsa

> Possible cabin where he is at (only big one near where he fled), tiny ones are across the street:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/E4e57


I think so, though it might be the McMansion next door.  But right now they're surrounded with snow, so you can't help but leave tracks.

----------


## thoughtomator

So are they actually sure it's him or what? Is he in the cabin, or did he flee in a stolen cop car? Getting all sorts of conflicting info...

----------


## TheTexan

> So are they actually sure it's him or what? Is he in the cabin, or did he flee in a stolen cop car? Getting all sorts of conflicting info...




Im holding out hope its not him but that seems extremely unlikely at this point

In the cabin, surrounded

----------


## Natural Citizen

> So are they actually sure it's him or what? Is he in the cabin, or did he flee in a stolen cop car? Getting all sorts of conflicting info...


Yeah, maybe it's just a random bald black guy with an open carry permit that got scared during random infringement and ran intio the cabin. Who knows...

It's not like it's something that is an impossibility considering other recent shakedown reports. Could you imagine thet playing out on live tv?

Probably _is_ him though.

----------


## Zippyjuan

SWAT vehicle seen heading up along with other vehicles.

Huge back-up of vehicles leaving the area- all are being stopped and searched.

----------


## torchbearer

> So are they actually sure it's him or what? Is he in the cabin, or did he flee in a stolen cop car? Getting all sorts of conflicting info...



imagine if this is a common burglar who just chose the wrong house in the wrong town at the wrong time to break into... he would be like "WTF!"

----------


## nayjevin

Scanner dispatch reporting suspect possibly not in cabin - about 10 minutes ago.  Police checking every vehicle coming off mountain.  Relative of hostages claiming they are unharmed and are said to be in sheriff custody for debriefing.

----------


## TheTexan

It would be funny if its just a man who looks like Dorner, and fled cus he was getting shot at lol

----------


## acptulsa

> So are they actually sure it's him or what? Is he in the cabin, or did he flee in a stolen cop car? Getting all sorts of conflicting info...


The San Berdoo sheriff's office, neighboring counties' sheriff's offices, the police departments from Big Bear and several other towns, the California Highway Patrol, the Border Patrol and the Forestry Service don't seem to think he got away.  But, no, there has been no confirmation that it's definitely Dorner.  Though the LAPD, who are bowing out, don't seem to think it's someone else.

----------


## Athan

SOMEONE HELP FUDGE DREDD!

----------


## TheTexan

> Scanner dispatch reporting suspect possibly not in cabin - about 10 minute
> 
> s ago.  Police checking every vehicle coming off mountain.  Relative of hostages claiming they are unharmed and are said to be in sheriff custody for debriefing.

----------


## acptulsa

They're unloading a HUMV, possibly National Guard.

----------


## BSU kid

That would be something if he had a hostage in this cabin, would be interesting to see if the cops would show restraint or just "run and gun"

----------


## gwax23

So today as I was coming home from work I tended to notice a lot more bald burly black men then I usually do. I thought it was hilarious, anyone else been spotting Dorner look alikes?

If you do....see something say something. Good citizens inform their government...

----------


## thoughtomator

Latest I'm hearing is that they're refusing to positively ID him until he (read: his corpse) is in custody.

It would be just like them to have the wrong guy.

----------


## kathy88

Run Chris run.

----------


## mac_hine

> So today as I was coming home from work I tended to notice a lot more bald burly black men then I usually do. I thought it was hilarious, anyone *else been spotting Dorner look alikes?*
> 
> If you do....see something say something. Good citizens inform their government...

----------


## thoughtomator

If it is him I gotta say I'm quite surprised he actually stayed there in Big Bear after torching the truck - I was sure it was a planned distraction.

----------


## tasteless

"@KFIAM640 reports police sources fear #Dorner may have gotten away in stolen squad car."

GEEEEZ this is getting ridiculous!

----------


## nayjevin

Press conference alludes that chain of command begins with San Bernadino Sheriff.  Reporter just mentioned FBI involvement for first time.

From dispatch report it would appear surrounding net still being set up - highway blockades to check vehicles attempting to leave.

Students of multiple schools reported to be on 'lockdown'

----------


## aGameOfThrones

>

----------


## Natural Citizen

> SWAT vehicle seen heading up along with other vehicles.
> 
> Huge back-up of vehicles leaving the area- all are being stopped and searched.


Stopped and searched at gunpoint, to be clear. As they open vehicle doors, they are pointing them in. Also going into rear hatches with guns drawn and pointed.

----------


## torchbearer

> "@KFIAM640 reports police sources fear #Dorner may have gotten away in stolen squad car."
> 
> GEEEEZ this is getting ridiculous!


omg. if true, that is the biggest facepalm of them all.

----------


## Zippyjuan

About two hours until sunset. Might want to try to wrap things up before then? More vehicles on the way up- including ambulance (maybe not needed now but on hand in case).

----------


## acptulsa

> Press conference alludes that chain of command begins with San Bernadino Sheriff.  Reporter just mentioned FBI involvement for first time.
> 
> From dispatch report it would appear surrounding net still being set up - highway blockades to check vehicles attempting to leave.
> 
> Students of multiple schools reported to be on 'lockdown'


Roadblocks have been up for a while, though they're undermanned.  CBS says four schools locked down.

----------


## dannno

> "@KFIAM640 reports police sources fear #Dorner may have gotten away in stolen squad car."
> 
> GEEEEZ this is getting ridiculous!


Seriously? That would be the best way to get past a checkpoint.

----------


## phill4paul

> If it is him I gotta say I'm quite surprised he actually stayed there in Big Bear after torching the truck - I was sure it was a planned distraction.


  You're not the only one.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> "@KFIAM640 reports police sources fear #Dorner may have gotten away in stolen squad car."
> 
> GEEEEZ this is getting ridiculous!


Limo Driver Ron again?

They even checked the flatbed which drove up the military- style vehicle when it came back out.

----------


## Danke

Jason Bourne just called the police from that cabin.

----------


## mac_hine

> Limo Driver Ron again?

----------


## nayjevin

> Roadblocks have been up for a while, though they're undermanned.  CBS says four schools locked down.


That's right... I meant not completely set up yet.  Dispatch scanner feed revealing continuing plans to place officers on various highways / intersections - 38 and others

----------


## acptulsa

> They even checked the flatbed which drove up the military- style vehicle when it came back out.


Just in case anyone thought they were stupid...

----------


## tasteless

According to @KFIAM640 some law enforcement vehicles now racing back down the mountain. #Dorner

https://twitter.com/janewells

----------


## Zippyjuan

Just lost my feed but they weren't pointing guns at people though they are carrying them. Guns are not drawn and pointed.  Feed back up. http://www.clarionledger.com/viewart...ties-Big-Bear-

----------


## mac_hine

There's now way this incompetent band of Barney Fife's could ever stop an insurrection. 
 bwahahahaha

----------


## radiofriendly

Running a live blog on my site: http://iroots.org/2013/02/12/chris-d...ews-live-blog/


This fascinating to watch too: http://www.bing.com/social/search/up...q=chris+dorner

By the way, if anyone wants to help me update things on this...it's kinda fun if you have no life and your a nerd...You can log in here: w/ facebook or twitter and post updates to the live blog - you'll need to know a bit about wordpress...
LOGIN: http://iroots.org/wp-login.php?redir...w.php&reauth=1

----------


## torchbearer

> There's now way this incompetent band of Barney Fife's could ever stop an insurrection. 
> bwahahahaha




no, but they will kill a lot of women and children thinking them boogey men.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Just lost my feed but they weren't pointing guns at people though they are carrying them. Guns are not drawn and pointed.  Feed back up. http://www.clarionledger.com/viewart...ties-Big-Bear-


Yeah, I'm just going by what they're showing on Fox News. Still...

Earlier they were popping doors open and drawing pistols as well as assault rifles.  But yeah, doesn't look like they are that extreme now. Was rather intimidating to watch the way they were doing that with the assault rifles. These were the ones wearing the swat gear.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Just in case anyone thought they were stupid...


That's usually a pretty safe assumption

----------


## BSU kid

> Just lost my feed but they weren't pointing guns at people though they are carrying them. Guns are not drawn and pointed.  Feed back up. http://www.clarionledger.com/viewart...ties-Big-Bear-



3 things:
A.) They shot and killed him
B.) They took him alive
C.) He wasn't there

----------


## Zippyjuan

Person on phone claiming to be friend of guy carjacked.  Described person as armed and in camo clothes.

----------


## TheTexan

If they $#@!ed this up Dorner will be a LEGEND

----------


## Danke

> Just lost my feed but they weren't pointing guns at people though they are carrying them. Guns are not drawn and pointed.  Feed back up. http://www.clarionledger.com/viewart...ties-Big-Bear-


I didn't see them point guns at the drivers, but guns were drawn and pointed when they opened doors.

----------


## mac_hine

> 3 things:
> A.) They shot and killed him
> B.) They took him alive
> C.) He wasn't there


D.) Dorner is a real life Jason Bourne and he somehow slipped past them.

----------


## torchbearer

> Person on phone claiming to be friend of guy carjacked. Described person as armed and in camo clothes.


yes, but was it LL Cool J or a latino lady?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I didn't see them point guns at the drivers, but guns were drawn and pointed when they opened doors.


I didn't see them pointing the things at the drivers either. Just that many of the drivers hands were raised. Not all though so probably a terrorized reaction from those who did.

----------


## thoughtomator

If he was a real life Bourne he wouldn't be near where he left his truck.

----------


## acptulsa

> Person on phone claiming to be friend of guy carjacked.  Described person as armed and in camo clothes.


Also said he was absolutely sure it was Dorner.

----------


## fr33

> I didn't see them point guns at the drivers, but guns were drawn and pointed when they opened doors.


There's a cop holding a rifle standing nearby but I haven't seen the searching cops holding weapons.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Not much going on now besides searches.  They seem to be trying to move them through fairly quickly.

----------


## pacodever

CNN reporting one officer has died.  Correction, deputy.

----------


## BSU kid

One of the shot officers died of wounds per LA Times!

----------


## fr33

Ah they do have pistols in hand.

----------


## torchbearer

> CNN reporting one officer has died.


I wouldn't have put my life on the line to try and stop a guy who is going after cops of a certain town.
I just wouldn't. This guy died for nothing.
If the 'protectors' need protection, then something must be wrong.

----------


## acptulsa

A CPD vehicle just escorted a SBSD unit down to the roadblock, then the sheriff unit proceeded somewhere and a pretty good rate of speed.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Big Bear Mayor says one officer shot eariler has died.

----------


## Lucille

> I wouldn't have put my life on the line to try and stop a guy who is going after cops of a certain town.
> I just wouldn't. This guy died for nothing.
> *If the 'protectors' need protection, then something must be wrong*.


Live by the sword...

 "I saw that the State was half-witted, that it was timid as a lone woman with her silver spoons, *and that it did not know its friends from its foes*, and I lost all remaining respect for it, and pitied it."
--Henry David Thoreau

I don't pity it though.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Ah they do have pistols in hand.


With all of the technology being wheeled in on trailers and some of the vehicles rolling up before they cut it from the cameras you can bet every one of those vehicles are being scanned before they even get to the ones doing the hard search....which, interestingly, is exactly where the cameras_ can_ focus. Some social engineering on behalf of the media machine, I suppose.

Not to negate the importance of thorough work. Just saying. Media is very  clear in that they have him "_completely_ surrounded".

----------


## thoughtomator

trying to piece this together - best scenario I can work up is that he had tied a couple of people up at one cabin and was holing up there, then stole their pickup, got shot at and/or rammed while driving, fled the pickup and into the cabin where he is now said to be

----------


## Danke

Wait, did I just hear Dorner is dead?

Edit, I think they misspoke, they went on and started talking about the deputy.

----------


## acptulsa

> trying to piece this together - best scenario I can work up is that he had tied a couple of people up at one cabin and was holing up there, then stole their pickup, got shot at and/or rammed while driving, fled the pickup and into the cabin where he is now said to be


I believe that carjacking was last night, he drove the four-by truck he jacked over the mountain to visit a friend, and walked a couple of miles to the cabin where he took hostages for a time.  Right now it's unclear if Dorner's still cornered or not.

----------


## fr33

Some dude on twitter got all butt-hurt because I said that I wasn't crying over dead cops. I don't wish it upon them but I don't mind it either. I know how lives are ruined by these thugs.

----------


## tasteless

Bud light truck headed up the mountain, I wonder if that's part of some hostage negotation?

----------


## torchbearer

> Wait, did I just hear Dorner is dead?
> 
> Edit, I think they misspoke, they went on and started talking about the deputy.



You are thinking of Paul McCartney

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins



----------


## BSU kid

Any more news from the feeds here people?

----------


## torchbearer

> Bud light truck headed up the mountain, I wonder if that's part of some hostage negotation?


that is for the celebration after he is filled with lead.
Budweiser is sponsoring this new reality tv.

----------


## shane77m

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/lo...190902721.html

Some guy they are interviewing said he is more scared of the cops than Dorner. LOL

----------


## green73

He's dead. Cost $50 million.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Report there are at least four SWAT style vehicles in the area- one with a battering ram on the front.  Also saying that it sounds like they are now trying to communicate via bullhorn with the cabin. Area surrounded by armed and camo and vested people- two helicoptors (not media) flying over too. Mentioned a Cesna flying over too.

----------


## BSU kid

> He's dead. Cost $50 million.


Link?

----------


## nayjevin

Authorities have made a specific request to cease and desist relaying information that may give dorner tactical advantage.  It occurs to me that re-posting this info could be twisted to be aiding and abbetting a domestic terrorist.  I have decided to stop reporting.  I doubt dorner's here, but hey.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Reports of tear gas tossed in. "green smoke" coming out.

----------


## acptulsa

The station I'm listening to just said they're not reporting what SBSD wants them to withhold.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Single shot- more smoke.  Three more.

Looks like they have stopped searching cars down the mountain- traffic is moving.

Large cloud of white smoke from the cabin.

----------


## acptulsa

If Dorner got out of there, no one has told the SBSD yet.

----------


## Zippyjuan

No sounds of gunfire from the cabin.

----------


## phill4paul

> Single shot- more smoke.  Three more.
> 
> Looks like they have stopped searching cars down the mountain- traffic is moving.
> 
> Large cloud of white smoke from the cabin.



  Negotiations.

----------


## fr33

Police scanner says there is a fire.

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038

----------


## phill4paul

> Police scanner says there is a fire.
> 
> http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038


  Sounds like Wako rules.

----------


## CPUd

Pizza Bomb from 4chan:

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cabin on fire. Engulfed according to reporter on scene.

----------


## green73

Waco

----------


## Zippyjuan

Police not moving in yet.

----------


## acptulsa

So does a reporter a mile away.  'Engulfed.'  Waco redux.  'We don't know that the police did this,' the weasel says, but he reported tear gas being shot into the cabin moments ago.

----------


## TER

are there hostages in the cabin with him?

----------


## green73

Maybe he spent the last four years digging a tunnel.

----------


## BSU kid

> Police scanner says there is a fire.
> 
> http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038


Confirmed on live feeds

----------


## torchbearer

> Waco


Doesn't seem like no one can come up with original content, so they just remake the oldies?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Smoke blacker.  Still no movement. No fire vehicles even in the area.

----------


## fr33

1 shot fired from the cabin

----------


## Bruno

Swat entered cabin per CNN. He's as good as dead

----------


## shane77m

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038

One shot fired. I wondered if he took himself out?

----------


## DrHendricks

Uh oh... One shot.. From within.

----------


## BSU kid

Shots Fired at the burning cabin

----------


## pacodever

Cabin burning, destroy all forensic evidence...

----------


## shane77m

How is SWAT entering the cabin if it is engulfed  in flames?

I think they just said ammo is burning inside.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Officers shot were San Bernardino officers. One doing OK after surgery- press conference going on.

----------


## Bruno

> How is SWAT entering the cabin if it is engulfed  in flames?


Likely they caused the flames.

----------


## Danke

> How is SWAT entering the cabin if it is engulfed  in flames?
> 
> I think they just said ammo is burning inside.


Very carefully.

----------


## acptulsa

The amount of smoke indicates that place is hot right now.  Still don't know for certain it's the little cabin, not the McMansion next door.  No fire equipment moving in yet.  SBSD was having a press conference; the reporters know more than the deputies in town.

----------


## green73

> Pizza Bomb from 4chan:


zomg.

----------


## Lucille

> Likely they caused the flames.


The ABC hacks said, "...whether Dorner started that fire, or the police set it _unintentionally_..."  LOL

----------


## shane77m

> Very carefully.

----------


## acptulsa

Some LAPD are participating.  SBSD decided to cut the press conference short and find out what was going on.

----------


## presence

ABC: live gun battle; dorner in burning cabin surrounded


....edit


now they're saying he may not even be in  the cabin.

----------


## green73

> 1 shot fired from the cabin


Cops shot each other

----------


## acptulsa

> The ABC hacks said, "...whether Dorner started that fire, or the police set it _unintentionally_..."  LOL


Hey, guys--Waco taught us that could easily happen...

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

President Obama:  The United States has killed Dorner.

----------


## green73

Report from CBS: He may have escaped

----------


## tasteless

tv news is now acknowledging that he might have escaped

----------


## acptulsa

Dorner got out of the cabin.

----------


## torchbearer

> live gun battle; dorner in burning cabin surrounded



kinda symbolic.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Spotted tracks leading towards a horse corral.  Speculating he could have gotten away?  Unknown.

Officers seem more on alert with weapons.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

On horseback??

----------


## UpperDecker

> Report from CBS: He may have escaped





> tv news is now acknowledging that he might have escaped





> Dorner got out of the cabin.


Oh my god haha.  I shouldn't laugh, but the insanity of this situation is just too much.

----------


## Philhelm

> On horseback??


That would be too amazing for it to happen in real life.

----------


## Demigod

I think the police and media are just trolling everyone.

----------


## dannno

> On horseback??

----------


## BSU kid

JUST BURN THE WHOLE FOREST DOWN.

----------


## acptulsa

That fire's going to spread.

There goes the neighborhood?

----------


## vita3

Doerner is in a US safe house in Pakistan

----------


## Zippyjuan

Newscopter showing flames.  http://www.clarionledger.com/viewart...ties-Big-Bear-

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013/...ted-to-dorner/




> *SEVEN OAKS (CBSLA.com) *  The cabin quadruple-murder  suspect Christopher Dorner is believed to be holed up in is now fully  engulfed in flames, according to KCAL9′s Carter Evans.
> 
>  LAPD Cmdr. Andy Smith Tuesday urged Dorner to turn himself in as a  gun battle and barricade situation raged on in San Bernardino County.
>  Enough is enough. Its time to turn yourself in. End the bloodshed,  Smith said, adding that Dorner, who allegedly shot and killed his  fourth victim  a San Bernardino County Sheriffs deputy  Tuesday  afternoon, is holed up in a Seven Oaks cabin.
>  Dormer is also accused of shooting a second deputy, who was airlifted  to Loma Linda University Medical Center. Smith, who says Dorner likely  has access to television and other media outlets, requested that media  helicopters pull out of the area.
>  The San Bernardino District Attorneys Office also asked that  reporters in the area to refrain from tweeting about the ongoing  situation.
> The sheriff has asked all members of the press to stop tweeting immediately. It is hindering officer safety.  #Dorner 
> SB District Attorney (@sbcountyda) February 12, 2013
> Dorner reportedly broke into a couples home and tied them up   possibly days ago  before stealing their vehicle and fleeing the scene  Tuesday afternoon.
> ...

----------


## shane77m

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038

Still have ammo going off in the flames.

----------


## fr33

I don't like the Waco comparison because those people were as peaceful as can be and they shouldn't be confused with people like this.


BUT..... the authorities shutting the media out is because they don't want any recorded evidence of future Wacos.

----------


## Demigod

The fire spreading to the forest and engulfing the whole mountain with the police on it would be a FAIL for the history books.

----------


## presence

Maybe dorner is faking his death?

----------


## shane77m

How did he escape if the cabin was surrounded? Incompetence on the part of the police?

----------


## acptulsa

> I don't like the Waco comparison because those people were as peaceful as can be and they shouldn't be confused with people like this.


There were early reports of hostages in that cabin, and I've heard no confirmation that they got out.




> How did he escape if the cabin was surrounded? Incompetence on the part of the police?


Smoke got in their eyes.

----------


## BSU kid

Maybe Dorner set a timed bomb in the cabin to purposely distract cops so this fire would start.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Well....last hour there were _several_ references to the amount of ammo inside. Have to expect that the thing_ would_ torch if you fire in tear gas and other type stuff. Right? I mean, when you use such language as "tactical advantage" this tends to make one believe these things are thought through.

For some dumb reason, I was thinking that "only you can prevent forest fires". Maybe it was the bear comment a few pages back.

----------


## torchbearer

> That would be too amazing for it to happen in real life.


I may get my ass of this keyboard and go help the guy if he is really riding off on a horse.
wtf.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Fire dept on the way but says mood seem a little calmer.  Trucks just showing up.  Verifies hearing one gun shot early on.  More ammo going off in fire.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Dodner Identity is now Evolving into Dodner Supremacy.....

----------


## green73

Cops still all have their guns drawn on the blaze, cuz he could be wearing a fire retardant suit ya know.

----------


## shane77m

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038

Roof caved in and ammo still going off.

----------


## pacodever

They are speculating about self-inflicted gunshot.

----------


## dannno

> How did he escape if the cabin was surrounded? Incompetence on the part of the police?


I don't know if there is any real evidence that he was there in the first place. Then there was speculation he may have stolen a squad car and fled down the mountain a while back during the initial confusion. Who knows.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> There were early reports of hostages in that cabin, and I've heard no confirmation that they got out.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke got in their eyes.


He apparently let them go.  kabc is reporting they were medically evaluated and released

-t

----------


## green73

> Dodner Identity is now Evolving into Dodner Supremacy.....


Yes!

----------


## TheTexan

> Maybe dorner is faking his death?


My thoughts too.  With adequate preparation it would be easily possible, at least until they check dental records not sure how you'd fake that

----------


## QuickZ06

BEARCAT!!!!!

----------


## COpatriot

I hope that fire doesn't spread. That happened here where I live in Colorado over the summer and it was not pretty.

If he's dead then so be it. I don't think LAPD had any intention of giving him a platform for his grievances in a courtroom and I don't think he had any intention of being taken alive.

----------


## Lucille

> JUST BURN THE WHOLE FOREST DOWN.


You know they would.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Asked fire trucks to stay back  for now and turn off flashing lights. Standing at ready though.

----------


## Plague-of-Locutus

Does escape on horseback increase your bounty/worth to $5 million by default ?

----------


## QuickZ06

They are rolling in!!!

----------


## acptulsa

They're not letting the firemen do their jobs yet.

----------


## Danke

> Maybe dorner is faking his death?

----------


## torchbearer

> How did he escape if the cabin was surrounded? Incompetence on the part of the police?



or he was never there.
his track could have led up to it. then he rolled down the backside leaving no tracks.
the officers surround and empty cabin and burn it down.
dude is lulzing his way to his next safe house.
but we'll have to wait till next week to get an update on our new reality tv series- Chasing Dorner.

----------


## dannno

> How did he escape if the cabin was surrounded? Incompetence on the part of the police?


I don't know if there is any real evidence that he was there in the first place. Then there was speculation he may have stolen a squad car and fled down the mountain a while back during the initial confusion. They didn't even know which cabin he was in, on the ground, the helicopters couldn't relay the proper information. So who knows.

----------


## Reason

So, the cabin is burning to the ground and some cops keep asking to send the fire dept in and the supervisors keep denying it...

One supervisor just claimed that "ammo is still popping off" so it's not safe to send the fire dept in...

THERE IS NO DANGER FROM AMMO IN A FIRE, THIS HAS BEEN DEBUNKED A MILLION TIMES.

THE BRASS JUST BLOWS AND THE BULLET ITSELF DOESN'T GO MORE THAN A FEW FEET IN THE AIR.

*THEY WANT THE FIRE TO BURN.*

----------


## Bruno

This is going to overshadow the "big speech"

----------


## Zippyjuan

Building falling apart. He can see studs and frames now.

----------


## DrHendricks

Are they purposefully burning this house down? Whoever is in change is repeatedly denying the fire department to move in.

----------


## acptulsa

> Are they purposefully burning this house down? Whoever is in change is repeatedly denying the fire department to move in.


Yes.  Press says it's because of ammo inside popping.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ammo still exploding on scene. No sounds of people at all other than the one gun shot once smoke canisters were fired.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Dodner needs an abandoned mine right about now.......

----------


## shane77m

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/a...p&feedId=13038
Basement in the cabin. Letting it burn to the basement.

----------


## fr33

They just said on the scanner there might be a basement and "I might let that heat burn down to the basement"

----------


## DrHendricks

Lolz they want to burn it through into the basement. Nice touch.

----------


## tasteless

LOL i think they've set part of the forest on fire... how does that happen with snow on the ground!?!?!

----------


## shane77m

> Lolz they want to burn it through into the basement. Nice touch.


gotta make sure he doesn't escape

----------


## pcosmar

That is some seriously black smoke.. Looks like a Oil fire rather than wood.

Most homes fires are more grey to white.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

Anyone see Detective Frank Drebin, Captain Ed Hocken, or Officer Nordberg?

----------


## AGRP

Will they get charged with arson?

----------


## presence

Checkpoints, can't get your kids school lock downs, all vehicles exiting checked at gun point, no civilian vehicles can enter, no media flights within 5 miles 10,000 feet.

Freedom!

----------


## BSU kid

> That is some seriously black smoke.. Looks like a Oil fire rather than wood.
> 
> Most homes fires are more grey to white.


Might be an optical illusion, grey on the ground.

----------


## MelissaCato

I can't believe they set fire to a house with someone in it.

----------


## shane77m

Nuts. The site crashed.

----------


## Bruno

> That is some seriously black smoke.. Looks like a Oil fire rather than wood.
> 
> Most homes fires are more grey to white.


Heating oil maybe?

----------


## pacelli

My fault, your fault, anybody's fault.  The end result here is further gun control. 

Check this 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...an-News-Anchor

----------


## Zippyjuan

> LOL i think they've set part of the forest on fire... how does that happen with snow on the ground!?!?!


Fires can burn even in snow or cold air.  Key is temperature of the fire and available fuel.

----------


## pcosmar

First Fire truck on it's way up.. You would think they would have had one there already.
If they were in any way intelligent.

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## devil21

This whole thing just gets more bizarre by the day.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> Nuts. The site crashed.


I'm no tech expert so I don't really have a clue, but it froze up my computer when radioreference went down.  I wonder if it was the doing of LE.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That is some seriously black smoke.. Looks like a Oil fire rather than wood.
> 
> Most homes fires are more grey to white.


White is often steam as the fire itself is being put out.

----------


## Bruno

> I can't believe they set fire to a house with someone in it.


Why is that hard to believe? Kill a cop, the other cops know no boundaries.

----------


## shane77m

> I'm no tech expert so I don't really have a clue, but it froze up my computer when radioreference went down.  I wonder if it was the doing of LE.


Now I just get 503 service unavailable

Probably didn't want anymore people hearing about how they are burning Dorner alive.

----------


## pcosmar

> Heating oil maybe?


My thought.. 
somebody poking holes in it?

Wonder what that home WAS worth?

----------


## CPUd

> I'm no tech expert so I don't really have a clue, but it froze up my computer when radioreference went down.  I wonder if it was the doing of LE.



Probably more to do with the 14,838 people on the feed

----------


## pacelli

> I can't believe they set fire to a house with someone in it.


These are fabian socialists. Next up is the firing line. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cv-wh5-Xw3c&feature=plpp

----------


## sparebulb

Radioreference is as dead as a hammer.  I wonder if Big Sis pulled the plug.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Why is that hard to believe? Kill a cop, the other cops know no boundaries.



Yep. They have fired at three separate vehicles with innocent occupants thus far......

----------


## UpperDecker

Who wants to bet that it isn't him and the authorities just reacted this way because it is a black man in Big Bear?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Structure starting to collapse a bit.

----------


## TheTexan

It's also possible that all of this big bear thing is all from friendly fire lol, now that would be glorious

----------


## shane77m

Drudge Report headline reads "Burned alive?"

----------


## pcosmar

> White is often steam as the fire itself is being put out.


Fought many fires?
I have been in a few. Seen several more. grey till water is introduced., some darker from roofing,, but dry wood is light gray.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Who wants to bet that it isn't him and the authorities just reacted this way because it is a black man in Big Bear?


One who happened to be wearing camo and carring guns and started shooting at officers when they aproached him?

----------


## TheTexan

> One who happened to be wearing camo and carring guns and started shooting at officers when they aproached him?


According to who, Zippy, according to who?

----------


## green73

Meanwhile...

----------


## Bruno

> Drudge Report headline reads "Burned alive?"


Seems that way. They probably surrounded the place and set it on fire to flush him out or let him die by fire.  

Spokesperson says they will let it burn out.

----------


## pacodever

Officers putting weapons down, walking out from cover, smoking cigarettes.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

https://twitter.com/sabzbrach/status/301494732293550080



> Joanne Michele ‏@sabzbrach
> 
> Both the radioreference and the tunein scanners went down around the same time...

----------


## acptulsa

Either that or they shot him in the horse corral, and they're just holding back the firemen because of the ammo.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> According to who, Zippy, according to who?


According to the guy who had his car jacked by this person.

----------


## itshappening

I don't get why they're burning the place down. 

Just use smoke grenades and stake the place out and if he comes out shooting then kill him but to burn the place down? wtf?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Based off of recent events I will assume that the Dorner they are cirrently roasting is actually a 6 year old Mexican child or something.

----------


## BSU kid

> I don't get why they're burning the place down. 
> 
> Just use smoke grenades and stake the place out and if he comes out shooting then kill him but to burn the place down? wtf?


Hope the owner's insurance policy covers police abuse.

----------


## UpperDecker

> One who happened to be wearing camo and carring guns and started shooting at officers when they aproached him?


I think I missed that part >__<  Still, even though I am sure it is him, there is a chance that it is somebody else.

----------


## CPUd

> I don't get why they're burning the place down. 
> 
> Just use smoke grenades and stake the place out and if he comes out shooting then kill him but to burn the place down? wtf?


They initially threw tear gas, might have been what started the fire.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> That fire's going to spread.
> 
> There goes the neighborhood?


Wouldn't be the first time. Anyone remember the 1985 MOVE bombing?




They literally dropped a bomb out of a helicopter and shot anyone who fled the resulting fire. Cops acknowledged shooting over 10,000 rounds.

MOVE

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I don't get why they're burning the place down. 
> 
> Just use smoke grenades and stake the place out and if he comes out shooting then kill him but to burn the place down? wtf?


teargas grenades and flash bangs sometimes start fires.

-t

----------


## pcosmar

> Either that or they shot him in the horse corral, and they're just holding back the firemen because of the ammo.


Ammo in a fire is not very dangerous,,only a bit disconcerting.
Outside a gun chamber it just pops.

----------


## pcosmar

> teargas grenades and flash bangs sometimes start fires.
> 
> -t


Often. usually even.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Press conference.  Missed most of it (lost connection) but ended with spokeswoman saying she could not say for certain that Dorner was no longer a concern and that roads in the area would stay closed for "several more hours at least".

----------


## CPUd

When the fire started, someone was asking about whether or not the place had propane tanks.

----------


## phill4paul

> Officers putting weapons down, walking out from cover, smoking cigarettes.


  Disappointed. No combat quals.

----------


## pcosmar

> According to the guy who had his car jacked by this person.


Assuming that is true..
and not just a disgruntled wife  screwing with her survivalist old man.

----------


## AuH20

Supposedly via the feed, they deployed burners. Someone said it was getting dark and they needed to take care of this................

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Wouldn't be the first time. Anyone remember the 1985 MOVE bombing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They literally dropped a bomb out of a helicopter and shot anyone who fled the resulting fire. Cops acknowledged shooting over 10,000 rounds.
> 
> MOVE


Yes, and they "mistakenly" burned sown something like 10 city blocks...

-t

----------


## presence

ABC just mentioned dorner had just purchased scuba gear.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Probably be a while- especially with the building collapsing except for the chimney- if there even is anybody in the building.

Not sure what they are waiting for now to put out what remains of the fire.

----------


## sailingaway

> I can't believe they set fire to a house with someone in it.


wow. 

drudge on twitter: 




> MATT DRUDGE ‏@DRUDGE
> they pulled the helicopters out of there; trying to hold back images that could cause riots. half of LA rooting for #ChrisDorner
>  Retweeted by Tim Adams

----------


## Tax the Fed

> I think I missed that part >__<  Still, even though I am sure it is him, there is a chance that it is somebody else.


I believe it IS someone else . . . burned to hell so neat a job, 
no DNA confirmation so this mess cleaned up all before the State of the Union - and Mardi Gras and the start of Lent tomorrow.
Wow - such perfect timing.

Have a good time in Mexico now, Dorner - you are off the radar now at least with this staged operation.

----------


## pcosmar

> Supposedly via the feed, they deployed burners. Someone said it was getting dark and they needed to take care of this................


That is going to be expensive.

Be a shame if they only find bodies of homeowners. 

I wonder if they would report that?

----------


## BSU kid

These are the cabins:

http://7oaksmtncabins.com/cabins

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

These monkeys go really grease ball when wacking one of their own.

----------


## sparebulb

> ABC just mentioned dorner had just purchased scuba gear.


Someone ought to tip the "media" that Dorner had recently taken astronaut training.  I wonder what their "panel of experts" could make of that.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> ABC just mentioned dorner had just purchased scuba gear.


Remember that he was assigned to an underwater warfare unit.

It doesn't make sense that he would leave survival gear and haul a scuba tank over a mountain...  so he had other plans for it.

-t

----------


## sailingaway

SFGate.com ‏@SFGate
Dorner update: Officers relax from standoff position. House believed to contain fugitive ex-cop devastated by fire.

http://www.sfgate.com/news/crime/art...in-4267653.php

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> According to who, Zippy, according to who?


They have the audio of them approaching whomever opened fire. (Though let's be serious, it was in all probability Dorner) It went something like this:
"Come here for a second"
"Who, me?"
"Yeah, come.."

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM  (sounded like automatic gunfire)

----------


## TheTexan

> Someone ought to tip the "media" that Dorner had recently taken astronaut training.  I wonder what their "panel of experts" could make of that.


scuba is relevant because it would allow him to survive a fire

----------


## AuH20

Some people have taped the scanner feed before it was disconnected. Wait until it gets on Youtube.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> They have the audio of them approaching whomever opened fire. (Though let's be serious, it was in all probability Dorner) It went something like this:
> "Come here for a second"
> "Who, me?"
> "Yeah, come.."
> 
> BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM  (sounded like automatic gunfire)


I heard that tape. No way to know from that who fired first.

----------


## AGRP

They might have a tiny PR problem if someone else was in that cabin.

----------


## sailingaway

Just so you know, there's a #teamDorner hash tag.  No, I'm not using it myself.

and stuff like this:




> VCubed ‏@VV4Change
> Each time Dorner found an unarmed civilian - not related to LAPD - in his way, he left them tied up, unharmed. Just sayin'.

----------


## dannno

> I heard that tape. No way to know from that who fired first.


Why would Dorner say "Who, me?"

Sounds like something a hostage would say.

----------


## sailingaway

> They might have a tiny PR problem if someone else was in that cabin.


I've been gone but initially there were two women in with him, did they come out at some point?

----------


## sparebulb

> scuba is relevant because it would allow him to survive a fire


But with astronaut training, he could threaten the US by disrupting weather satellites and knock out our HBO and Cinemax.

----------


## Tax the Fed

> These monkeys go really grease ball when wacking one of their own.


Especially when it is staged . . . just in time burning.

Alot of trouble with the US Marshalls a few days ago to get authority for the probability that Dorner already is IN Mexico though.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> scuba is relevant because it would allow him to survive a fire


I don't think so. The tanks could expode from the fire and the rest is often something like rubber which would burn. It can help you get oxygen and protect you from smoke but won't protect you from the flames.

http://www.azfamily.com/news/saavedr...160467735.html



> PHOENIX -- Attorneys for Michael Marin say the former businessman, adventurer and artist is not the conniving sinister arsonist the state makes him out to be.
> 
> "A very, very sudden rush to judgment," said Defense attorney Lindsay Abramson. "A sudden rush to judgment on who Michael Marin is, why Michael does the things that he does and what happened that morning of July 5th." 
> 
> That was the day a fire broke out in Marin's Biltmore mansion. He managed to make it out safely by using a ladder, and *was able to avoid breathing in smoke thanks to a scuba suit* he says he found on his way out.


http://www.undercurrent.org/UCnow/di...ons201102.html



> Storing a full tank means that in *case of a fire, they're likely to explode.* Regardless, divers still store full tanks, and Burton offers these suggestions: 
> 
> Either store tanks on their side, or if standing them upright, secure them with a chain, strap or cable to a stationary building support.

----------


## acptulsa

> I've been gone but initially there were two women in with him, did they come out at some point?


Now the cabin was an empty rental.

Near as I can tell in the fading light, the McMansion next door is now burning.

----------


## CPUd

> I don't think so. The tanks could expode from the fire and the rest is often something like rubber which would burn. It can help you get oxygen and protect you from smoke but won't protect you from the flames.


If he laid in a tub of cold water, he could go for a couple hours.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> I don't think so. The tanks could expode from the fire and the rest is often something like rubber which would burn. It can help you get oxygen and protect you from smoke but won't protect you from the flames.


Indeed, many fires are hot.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Someone ought to tip the "media" that Dorner had recently taken astronaut training.  I wonder what their "panel of experts" could make of that.


"Ronnie the limo driver said Dorner recently built a rocket ship."
"Hold on, are you saying that he has a rocket ship?"

SMH. It would be reported too.

----------


## green73

> ABC just mentioned dorner had just purchased scuba gear.

----------


## sailingaway

I am assuming this is a fake twitter account:

 Chris Dorner ‏@LaCopKiller
Damn why yall cops think its cool to tryin burn me alive n $#@!?
 Retweeted by TheVinceUrrabazo

----------


## presence

> If he laid in a tub of cold water, he could go for a couple hours.


I get a picture of attempting to boil crabs with them in the water while it heats up.

----------


## awake

Shooting audio...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> If he laid in a tub of cold water, he could go for a couple hours.


Lungs would be compromised...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I've been gone but initially there were two women in with him, did they come out at some point?


What I am hearing is that the cabins were empty and the two women were ones he held hostage before he tied up the other couple and stole the truck.  Why he didn't steel the woman's car is weird - maybe he did and switched cars?

-t

----------


## MelissaCato

> I am assuming this is a fake twitter account:
> 
>  Chris Dorner ‏@LaCopKiller
> Damn why yall cops think its cool to tryin burn me alive n $#@!?
>  Retweeted by TheVinceUrrabazo

----------


## Plague-of-Locutus

I'm picturing this guy trapped in the basement with an inferno above his head, a cellphone fully charged recording what really happened and uploads it to YouTube as his last FU move to the LAPD.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If he laid in a tub of cold water, he could go for a couple hours.


The on-site CBS reporter says the fire is starting to burn itself out (no reports of other trees or buildings burning).  Doesn't sound like a bathtub of water would save him.

----------


## sailingaway

> Now the cabin was an empty rental.
> 
> Near as I can tell in the fading light, the McMansion next door is now burning.


That will be popular. It is serious wildfire area up there

----------


## presence

5:30 PM 
   Sunset in San Bernardino, CA

currently 5:23 local.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> The on-site CBS reporter says the fire is starting to burn itself out (no reports of other trees or buildings burning).  Doesn't sound like a bathtub of water would save him.


Unless you have a very old steel tub, these fiberglass ones won't help you at all...

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm picturing this guy trapped in the basement with an inferno above his head, a cellphone fully charged recording what really happened and uploads it to YouTube as his last FU move to the LAPD.


Not too many basements in California.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> Lungs would be compromised...


This Rambo was just a wannabe.  He didn't have any of his $#@! together.  He didn't hide in no mud.  He didn't hide in the water sucking from a straw.  He didn't shoot up no towns.  And he was killed by stupid LA police officers.

----------


## RJB

A 50 cal and ammo, other weapons and ammo, survival gear, food, and all the other stuff in a bugout bag and now SCUBA gear... ?

This guy must be freaking Hercules running it all over the mountain.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> What I am hearing is that the cabins were empty and the two women were ones he held hostage before he tied up the other couple and stole the truck.  Why he didn't steel the woman's car is weird - maybe he did and switched cars?
> 
> -t


Different cabin.  Reportedly had couple hostage in one cabin.  Stole their car which they were able to get free and report and that car was spotted by Forest Service officials.  Some gunfire exchanged. He crashed first car andcarjacks another truck and crashes it near this cabin- more gunfight.  He holes up in the cabin. Smoke grenades.  Fire.

----------


## BSU kid

CBS News Female Anchor: Hopefully they find his head with a bullet hole in it. (paraphrase)
CBS News Male Anchor: "That would be great wouldn't it"

----------


## TheTexan

> This Rambo was just a wannabe.  He didn't have any of his $#@! together.  He didn't hide in no mud.  He didn't hide in the water sucking from a straw.  He didn't shoot up no towns.  And he was killed by stupid LA police officers.


Probably.  We don't know that yet though

----------


## Tax the Fed

> 


Uh . . . you photoshopped the scuba mask upside down.

----------


## sailingaway

Charming way to die.  I missed most of the key stuff.  I don't know if there was any other way to get him but I didn't know it was ok to just burn someone alive, either.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> A 50 cal and ammo, other weapons and ammo, survival gear, food, and all the other stuff in a bugout bag and now SCUBA gear... ?
> 
> This guy must be freaking Hercules running it all over the mountain.


Bought scuba gear does not necessarily mean he was still carrying it with him.

----------


## pcosmar

> Not too many basements in California.


Wine cellars?

----------


## Tax the Fed

> CBS News Female Anchor: Hopefully they find his head with a bullet hole in it. (paraphrase)
> CBS News Male Anchor: "That would be great wouldn't it"


Hope they find some DNA . . . but they won't.  All burned, this had to go away by tonight right ?

Enjoy the margueritas in Mehico Dorner.

----------


## sailingaway

> CBS News Female Anchor: Hopefully they find his head with a bullet hole in it. (paraphrase)
> CBS News Male Anchor: "That would be great wouldn't it"


Only because it is better than burning alive, I would think.  Sick.

----------


## phill4paul

Lol, Al Sharpton was saying earlier that he would be safe if he turned himself in. There were too many other agencies on site for him to just be killed.

----------


## RJB

> Bought scuba gear does not necessarily mean he was still carrying it with him.


I was trying to be funny.

----------


## acptulsa

> (no reports of other trees or buildings burning)


They're not showing the helicopter feed very clearly, but it sure looks like a minimum of two buildings went up.

----------


## Tax the Fed

> CBS News Female Anchor: Hopefully they find his head with a bullet hole in it. (paraphrase)
> CBS News Male Anchor: "That would be great wouldn't it"





> Only because it is better than burning alive, I would think.  Sick.


Sorry, but unless there is DNA . . . we will assume Dorner is in Mexico.

This burn is too convenient.

----------


## sailingaway

@EvillySexyBitch◾❤◾ ‏@EvillySexyBitch
#CNN just said they couldn't 'Confirm' absolutely that he was Alone in cabin.... but letting it BURN to the ground? #DejaVu Waco....
 Retweeted by PeacefulLiberalLady

----------


## green73

> Charming way to die.  I missed most of the key stuff.  I don't know if there was any other way to get him but I didn't know it was ok to just burn someone alive, either.


You missed the bit where he snuck off to the horse corral.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> Sorry, but unless there is DNA . . . we will assume Dorner is in Mexico.
> 
> This burn is too convenient.


There is dental records.

----------


## Spikender

> CBS News Female Anchor: Hopefully they find his head with a bullet hole in it. (paraphrase)
> CBS News Male Anchor: "That would be great wouldn't it"


Great to see that the mentally ill can find work on television.

----------


## UpperDecker

Oh man, the butthurt about #teamdorner is fantastic.  These people love their masters in blue.

----------


## sailingaway

Fugitive ex-cop believed dead, as cabin stronghold goes up in flames

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/02/12...#ixzz2Kj5nE2AI

so it just 'went up in flames'

----------


## Nirvikalpa

This is insane.

----------


## Tax the Fed

No dental records or DNA available in the ashes . . . Dorner you covered . . . enjoy the margueritas.

----------


## sailingaway

RT America ‏@RT_America
UPDATE: Police believe suspect who matches Dorner’s description is still inside the cabin destroyed by fire http://on.rt.com/l1cgxf 
 Retweeted by mikearchy

----------


## torchbearer

in first-
dorner isn't dead. cops staged his death to end media coverage of his war on them.
it was an inside job.

----------


## sailingaway

Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive
#BREAKING Firefighters being let into burning cabin area. SBSO earlier said fire crews wouldn't be let in until believed safe. #Dorner

----------


## AuH20

CS gas cannisters are highly flammable. Fox News just confirmed that the authorities did in fact "burn him" out.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Heard a little earlier that the sheriffs office was on lockdown.

I think we might hear some explosions later.  He'd mentioned using explosives knowledge and C4 will just burn, but will detonate if struck when burning.  Also, he apparently had items banned in CA - machine gun, .50 cal, smoke grenades.

-t

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> No dental records or DNA available in the ashes . . . Dorner you covered . . . enjoy the margueritas.


That fire wouldn't be hot enough long enough to turn his corpse into ashes.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Fugitive ex-cop believed dead, as cabin stronghold goes up in flames
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/02/12...#ixzz2Kj5nE2AI
> 
> so it just 'went up in flames'



I wonder if we will see any of these types of poses on twitter or instagram......

----------


## sailingaway

> CS gas cannisters are highly flammable. Fox News just confirmed that the authorities did in fact "burn him" out.


Or whomever was in there. With or without company as CNN said police couldn't confirm he was alone.

----------


## phill4paul

> in first-
> dorner isn't dead. cops staged his death to end media coverage of his war on them.
> it was an inside job.


  Sheriffs shot themselves to pull off an elaborate ruse?

----------


## BSU kid

I hope the cabins owner SUES THE HELL out of the police department, destruction of property...when you are sworn to protect life and property is inexcusable.

----------


## pacodever

So no $1 million reward?  I AM SHOCKED. 

Edit:  When will they tally how much this manhunt and associated damages cost taxpayers?

----------


## fr33

> Not too many basements in California.


Right before they took down the sites with the police scanners, the cops said there was a basement and that they would let it burn.

----------


## torchbearer

> Sheriffs shot themselves to pull off an elaborate ruse?


Building Seven.

----------


## green73

LA mayor giving a statement, doing his best to look choked up.

Breaks into Spanish.

----------


## AuH20

At least I sleep easier knowing the police are a joke, who just rely on manpower and resources.

----------


## sailingaway

> Right before they took down the sites with the police scanners, the cops said there was a basement and that they would let it burn.


OK.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> They have the audio of them approaching whomever opened fire. (Though let's be serious, it was in all probability Dorner) It went something like this:
> "Come here for a second"
> "Who, me?"
> "Yeah, come.."
> 
> BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM  (sounded like automatic gunfire)


This was not Dorner saying "Who, me" as I originally thought. It was Carter Evans, a CBS journalist. Sorry for the confusion. The live feed I was watching earlier did not make that clear. I thought it was a recording of when the Fish and Game [deputies?] stopped Dorner. Makes a little more sense since I figured that one out.

----------


## devil21

> Sheriffs shot themselves to pull off an elaborate ruse?


This would assume you believe anyone actually was shot.

----------


## green73

It's WOLF BLITZER TIME

----------


## presence

Where is everyone getting live feed?

This is what I have:

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/livenow?id=8990289

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> At least I sleep easier knowing the police are a joke, who just rely on manpower and resources.


Don't sleep too soundly. They have virtually unlimited supplies of both.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> So no $1 million reward?  I AM SHOCKED. 
> 
> Edit:  When will they tally how much this manhunt and associated damages cost taxpayers?


The guy who got tied up and his truck stolen called in the tip, so he probably gets it.  also, it was up to 1.2 million.

-t

----------


## dannno

> Sheriffs shot themselves to pull off an elaborate ruse?


Makes it harder to question, doesn't it?

----------


## sailingaway

> I hope the cabins owner SUES THE HELL out of the police department, destruction of property...when you are sworn to protect life and property is inexcusable.


I'm remembering something about how when San Francisco burnt down houses to create a firebreak during the Great Fire after the big earthquake long ago, and it went much further than was actually needed, house owners weren't able to get compensation because it was a public emergency.  I doubt they'll pull that here, too bad PR, but I don't know how much suing would get them, if they are allowed to burn out humans at all.

----------


## RJB

Yahoo news isn't taking comments for the breaking stories about this.   I'm just curious if this is standard for breaking stories or if they don't want Dorner's fans posting?

----------


## pacodever

> At least I sleep easier knowing the police are a joke, who just rely on manpower and resources.


It is reassuring.  Everything the police did this past week demonstrated weakness and incompetence.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I hope the cabins owner SUES THE HELL out of the police department, destruction of property...when you are sworn to protect life and property is inexcusable.


"Hopscotch" with Walter Matthau was about a rogue CIA man and one of the things he did was "hole up" in his ex-bosses rental property and set it up so they would burn it to the ground in front of the ex-boss "owner".  VERY funny scene.  It would sure be something if Dorner used a property owned by some cop to hole-up in guaranteeing they would burn it down...

----------


## AuH20

> Don't sleep too soundly. They have virtually unlimited supplies of both.


Many of the departments are in severe budgetary distress. The DHS likes to throw around grants though.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Sir golfs a lot is due in 8 mins - think this will preempt his state of the union?

-t

----------


## sparebulb

> The guy who got tied up and his truck stolen called in the tip, so he probably gets it.  also, it was up to 1.2 million.
> 
> -t


If memory serves, I believe the pigs cheated the DC sniper tipsters out of their reward.

----------


## Bruno

Firebomb first, ask questions later.

----------


## UpperDecker

> LA mayor giving a statement, doing his best to look choked up.
> 
> Breaks into Spanish.


I know he can't see me, but I just can't help but to flip the bird to the tv every time he pops up.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So no $1 million reward?  I AM SHOCKED. 
> 
> Edit:  When will they tally how much this manhunt and associated damages cost taxpayers?


You know what, plus rep. I'm willing to bet the friend who was supposedly giving him aid called and tried to get the money. They probably said FTS, we'll just light the cabin up. Why else wouldn't they have released the name of his alleged accomplice?

----------


## sailingaway

> Sir golfs a lot is due in 8 mins - think this will preempt his state of the union?
> 
> -t


Someone on twitter said it was delayed by 20 minutes, but I don't know if it was a joke or not. He can start without me, he is going to, in any event.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> The guy who got tied up and his truck stolen called in the tip, so he probably gets it.  also, it was up to 1.2 million.
> 
> -t


That reward was only for the ARREST of Dorner.. he wasnt arrested, he was killed.. There will be no reward.. There never is.. And if there is the reward seeker usually dies in an accident

----------


## pcosmar

> If memory serves, I believe the pigs cheated the DC sniper tipsters out of their reward.



For capture and arrest.. Dead doesn't count.
No money for you.

----------


## Working Poor

Enough excitement for me for one day.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

So Dorner has a shoot-out with police on the street in front of the cabin then runs into the cabin...  What's to stop him from running out the back right away and letting them think he's holed up inside??  The cabin was not surrounded until AFTER he ran into it...

----------


## Bruno

> For capture and arrest.. Dead doesn't count.
> No money for you.


Since they never planned on taking him alive, that money was never in jeopardy. It might as well have been $1 Billion

----------


## Expatriate

> So Dorner has a shoot-out with police on the street in front of the cabin then runs into the cabin...  What's to stop him from running out the back right away and letting them think he's holed up inside??  The cabin was not surrounded until AFTER he ran into it...


On CNN they said someone tried to get out the back of the cabin while it was burning and was pushed back in, but they don't know if it was Dorner.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So Dorner has a shoot-out with police on the street in front of the cabin then runs into the cabin...  What's to stop him from running out the back right away and letting them think he's holed up inside??  The cabin was not surrounded until AFTER he ran into it...


Nothing. No one knows for certain Dorner is dead. (even if there was a body/bodies in the cabin)

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> I'm remembering something about how when San Francisco burnt down houses to create a firebreak during the Great Fire after the big earthquake long ago, and it went much further than was actually needed, house owners weren't able to get compensation because it was a public emergency.  I doubt they'll pull that here, too bad PR, but I don't know how much suing would get them, if they are allowed to burn out humans at all.



Someone mentioned earlier about the insurance covering this loss. Most Homeowners policies exclude coverage for governmental acts:




> An HO-3 policy is often called a "special form" because it covers everything except certain perils outlined in the policy. It is the most popular type of policy. The standard HO-3 policy contains these exclusions:
> "Governmental action, such as the destruction, confiscation or seizure of covered property by any governmental or public authority."

----------


## pcosmar

> So Dorner has a shoot-out with police on the street in front of the cabin then runs into the cabin...  What's to stop him from running out the back right away and letting them think he's holed up inside??  The cabin was not surrounded until AFTER he ran into it...


I'm kind of hoping he slipped out.. or that it was not him in the first place.

----------


## BSU kid

> So Dorner has a shoot-out with police on the street in front of the cabin then runs into the cabin...  What's to stop him from running out the back right away and letting them think he's holed up inside??  The cabin was not surrounded until AFTER he ran into it...


It seems weird someone like him would run into a cabin knowing he would be barricaded, hell if I were him I would have hopped in the river behind the cabin and floated downstream. Or even more simply he could have just ran deeper into the woods.

----------


## presence

abc feed shifted over to president...

nbc still covering here

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/201...orner-manhunt/

----------


## torchbearer

> Someone mentioned earlier about the insurance covering this loss. Most Homeowners policies exclude coverage for governmental acts:


insuring your home against government destruction would make the rates unaffordable.
what is the insurance agency saying about government violence?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'm kind of hoping he slipped out.. or that it was not him in the first place.


Likewise. I hope he makes fools out of the whole damn system.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> It seems weird someone like him would run into a cabin knowing he would be barricaded, hell if I were him I would have hopped in the river behind the cabin and floated downstream. Or even more simply he could have just rand deeper into the woods.


Never underestimate how cold a winter river is. Now should he had a wet suit, and a little bit of preparation, it's feasible.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Here's a radio feed (it says .mp3 but it's browser-based): http://audio4.radioreference.com/71138770.mp3

----------


## AuH20

> It seems weird someone like him would run into a cabin knowing he would be barricaded, hell if I were him I would have hopped in the river behind the cabin and floated downstream. Or even more simply he could have just ran deeper into the woods.


But he had police choppers overhead. His only hope was to find an underground passageway of some type.

----------


## BSU kid

> Never underestimate how cold a winter river is. Now should he had a wet suit, and a little bit of preparation, it's feasible.


Better then burning to death in a cabin.

----------


## shane77m

#Waco is trending on Twitter

----------


## sailingaway

> Never underestimate how cold a winter river is. Now should he had a wet suit, and a little bit of preparation, it's feasible.


I don't know if this time of year there is a river that deep to give you cover up there.  Maybe I'm not thinking of one but all the rivers I know are the over rock variety.

----------


## dannno

> But he had police choppers overhead. His only hope was to find an underground passageway of some type.


Or find a path that has enough tree cover until you're out of range of where most of the choppers are looking for him.

----------


## sailingaway

> #Waco is trending on Twitter


glad to hear it.  Burning people alive, particularly if you aren't certain it is them and aren't certain they are alone seems a tad cruel and unusual.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I'm kind of hoping he slipped out.. or that it was not him in the first place.


ditto!

Hello, LA county morgue?
Yes - we have a problem.  Could you find a corpse about 270 lb, pour a couple of gallons of gas on it and light it and deliver it up here to Big Bear?
Yes, a middle of the night delivery would be ideal.
Thank you!

-t

----------


## TheTexan

Or hide in a hole he had dug in preparation for this

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Better then burning to death in a cabin.


True, true. But in that respect anything is better than burning alive in a cabin. He should have walked out the front door.....

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> True, true. But in that respect anything is better than burning alive in a cabin. He should have walked out the front door.....


...guns blazing...

-t

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...VENGE_KILLINGS




> AP Source: Suspect Didn't Leave Burning Cabin
> 
> BIG BEAR, Calif. (AP) -- The man believed to be fugitive ex-cop Christopher Dorner never came out of a California mountain cabin, and a single shot was heard inside before the cabin was engulfed in flames, a law enforcement official told The Associated Press.

----------


## shane77m

I wonder if some riots will break out when they officially release his cause of death as incineration?

----------


## osan

> I wonder if some riots will break out when they officially release his cause of death as incineration?


Don't hold your breath.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Live by the sword...
> 
>  "I saw that the State was half-witted, that it was timid as a lone woman with her silver spoons, *and that it did not know its friends from its foes*, and I lost all remaining respect for it, and pitied it."
> --Henry David Thoreau
> 
> I don't pity it though.


Nor do I.

It will kill us all as it thrashes around in blind rage, if we are too weak to stop it.

*1 million Chris Dorners.*

----------


## brandon

Well I hope they got him. The guy is not a hero...he's a killer draining resources and terrorizing people.  If he really was shafted by some of his higher ups, I'm sure they will think twice before doing it again.  So maybe he won in that regard. But hopefully this all can come to an end finally.

----------


## sparebulb

> I wonder if some riots will break out when they officially release his cause of death as incineration?


End the funding for the Obamaphones or EBT's and you will see the Rodney King incendiary indignation down in the ghetto..........

but, burn a brother to the ground for causing a fuss for the Master's walking bosses, umm, not so much.

----------


## phill4paul

> Well I hope they got him. The guy is not a hero...he's a killer draining resources and terrorizing people.  If he really was shafted by some of his higher ups, I'm sure they will think twice before doing it again.  So maybe he won in that regard. But hopefully this all can come to an end finally.


  Didn't terrorize me. Not one bit.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> *1 million Chris Dorners.*


One million murderers to shoot innocent people.

----------


## sailingaway

> Well I hope they got him. The guy is not a hero...he's a killer draining resources and terrorizing people.  If he really was shafted by some of his higher ups, I'm sure they will think twice before doing it again.  So maybe he won in that regard. But hopefully this all can come to an end finally.


I certainly don't think he's a hero but the disregard for due process through out and BURNING him out are revolting to me.  Particularly if CNN is correct that they weren't sure if he was alone in there.

----------


## sailingaway

> Didn't terrorize me. Not one bit.


The police running around shooting people in random pickups and searching people wholesale without consent who nowhere near resembled the suspect made me pretty unhappy though.

----------


## torchbearer

> One million murderers to shoot innocent people.


that is war, and it will be uncivil.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Didn't terrorize me. Not one bit.


So?  No single person terrorizes all 300+ million people in the U.S.  How about some empathy for the innocent people this deranged psycho actually is terrorizing?




> that is war, and it will be uncivil.


I guess those killed in drone strikes can be so easily disregarded as well?  Hey, it's just war, what's you whining about?

----------


## nayjevin

If a perceived threat exists, it may be quarantined at any time, with disregard to the rights of bystanders.  This has been the case for a long time.  An argument could be made that 'we the people' consented long ago.

----------


## sailingaway

> So?  No murderer terrorizes all 300+ million people in the U.S.  How about some empathy for the innocent people this deranged psycho actually is terrorizing?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess those dead in drone strikes can be so easily disregarded as well?  Hey, it's just war, what's you whining about?


I have sympathy for the families of the police but it seems they are happy to trade dead us for dead theirs rather casually, from their lack of care in shooting and burning places where innocent people are or may be.

----------


## sailingaway

> If a perceived threat exists, it may be quarantined at any time, with disregard to the rights of bystanders.  This has been the case for a long time.  An argument could be made that 'we the people' consented long ago.


A bad argument. Most haven't a clue.

----------


## phill4paul

> So?  No murderer terrorizes all 300+ million people in the U.S.  How about some empathy for the innocent people this deranged psycho actually is terrorizing?


   The word is thrown around loosely these days. His focus was extremely narrow. Now, the cops that were lighting up anyone in a pick-up well, perhaps, that might be considered domestic terrorism.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> One million murderers to shoot innocent people.


I didn't call down the fire.

I'm not the one pushing this.

I'm not the one building the surveillance grid.

I'm not the one filling the skies with drones.

I'm not the one killing innocent US citizens and dismissing it with "Oh, they should have had a better father then".

I'm not shedding any crocodile tears.

The system won't when it ruins you...or me.

$#@! them.

----------


## Anti Federalist

dupe

----------


## torchbearer

> So? No single person terrorizes all 300+ million people in the U.S. How about some empathy for the innocent people this deranged psycho actually is terrorizing?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess those killed in drone strikes can be so easily disregarded as well? Hey, it's just war, what's you whining about?


I stated fact, you respond with emotion.
who is rational?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So?  No single person terrorizes all 300+ million people in the U.S.  How about some empathy for the innocent people this deranged psycho actually is terrorizing?
> [SNIPPED]


Meh, I have empathy for the wives and kids of the deceased. Aside from that, maybe I'm biased.

----------


## Carson

> I certainly don't think he's a hero but the disregard for due process through out and BURNING him out are revolting to me.  Particularly if CNN is correct that they weren't sure if he was alone in there.


In Boy Scouts we had a visit from an FBI agent. He told us some pretty good stories. I think he was in one of the last shootouts with the old gangsters. He said he didn't think they would be doing it that way anymore. He said something about some new tactic. He wouldn't come out and actually say what it was but he did say he was kind of glad he was retiring.

Mind you this story of mine is from a long time ago. I could have it all wrong.

Then again since then darn near every time I've seen anyone surrounded the place goes up in flames. I only remember one shoot out where very many shots were fired but it too eventually burned down.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> that is war, and it will be uncivil.


It will be, and we didn't start it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So?  No single person terrorizes all 300+ million people in the U.S.  How about some empathy for the innocent people this deranged psycho actually is terrorizing?


The only people being terrorized that I saw, were being terrorized by men in uniforms.

----------


## pacelli

A fire started by tear gas grenades ....  Press moved back/ feeds cut. ....  Anybody else conjuring thoughts of the poor souls in Waco??

----------


## jmdrake

> Fugitive ex-cop believed dead, as cabin stronghold goes up in flames
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/02/12...#ixzz2Kj5nE2AI
> 
> so it just 'went up in flames'


Didn't Waco teach you anything?  Structures spontaneously combust in situations like this.

----------


## Origanalist

> A fire started by tear gas grenades ....  Press moved back/ feeds cut. ....  Anybody else conjuring thoughts of the poor souls in Waco??


No conjuring needed.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> A fire started by tear gas grenades ....  Press moved back/ feeds cut. ....  Anybody else conjuring thoughts of the poor souls in Waco??


The ironic thing about it is I was just watching a documentary on Waco last night on the Military channel. Tanks circling the house and then the flame thrower.. As soon as someone mentioned the cabin was on fire that is exactly what I thought of. Of course I also wish I had the footage of the bomb being dropped from a helicopter in Philadelphia. I've seen it but it looks like it was scrubbed. Not many people can disagree with a tank lighting a house on fire, shooting anyone who tries to leave, including the children or with a bomb being dropped on a house lighting it on fire, killing anyone who tries to leave, including children. (And admitting they fired over 10,000 shots in the MOVE incident! How TF can anyone justify this BS?)

ETA: Oh, and the obligatory rep if anyone can find the footage I'm thinking of.. I'm sure some people here remember it and might know where to look more than I.

----------


## jmdrake

> The ironic thing about it is I was just watching a documentary on Waco last night on the Military channel. Tanks circling the house and then the flame thrower.. As soon as someone mentioned the cabin was on fire that is exactly what I thought of. Of course I also wish I had the footage of the bomb being dropped from a helicopter in Philadelphia. I've seen it but it looks like it was scrubbed. Not many people can disagree with a tank lighting a house on fire, shooting anyone who tries to leave, including the children or with a bomb being dropped on a house lighting it on fire, killing anyone who tries to leave, including children. (And admitting they fired over 10,000 shots in the MOVE incident! How TF can anyone justify this BS?)
> 
> ETA: Oh, and the obligatory rep if anyone can find the footage I'm thinking of.. I'm sure some people here remember it and might know where to look more than I.


40 seconds in:

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

People don't remember the direct relation between the *16th amendment, woman's suffrage movement, and voting.*..

Obama needs to remember the real history of America and women voting.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> 40 seconds in:


Thank you very much. A few months back I looked all over for that footage and could not find it, then earlier today I looked again and could not find it. Thanks again.


Everyone, watch that horrendous bull$#@! and tell me who's terrorizing who. Kids found burnt up with bullet holes in their backs. Yet when you tell someone the police dropped a bomb from a helicopter burning down a city block, people think you are a nutjob.

----------


## presence

NBC CHARRED BODY IN CABIN

----------


## presence

Media being moved away from scene.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> NBC CHARRED BODY IN CABIN


WACO part deux

----------


## Origanalist

> NBC CHARRED BODY IN CABIN


And Osama Bin Laden was buried at sea.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> NBC CHARRED BODY IN CABIN


Their saying it appears to be Dorner.

----------


## COpatriot

They have a body.

----------


## Danke

> So?  No single person terrorizes all 300+ million people in the U.S.  How about some empathy for the innocent people this deranged psycho actually is terrorizing?
> I guess those killed in drone strikes can be so easily disregarded as well?  Hey, it's just war, what's you whining about?


You know for sure he killed "innocent" people?

Why would he kill the children of the guy who *defended* him?    Maybe someone else did it...hellooo?

We will probably never know now.

----------


## presence

Mayor

"Its Over"

"Confirmed, body inside burned building is Dorner."

----------


## ghengis86

Hmmm...not sure how I feel about this (if he's dead). They $#@!ed his life over and his revenge in my mind is justified. But, if he murdered innocent people, that is wrong and evil. You could say his actions were retaliation and logical (blowback), but I don't think it is right. But I do think his targets were legit (i.e. LAPD).  

$#@! 

Violence begets violence. 

If only they would let us peacefully secede and renounce dominion over our lives...

Anyone else struggling with this?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Mayor
> 
> "Its Over"
> 
> "Confirmed, body inside burned building is Dorner."


Did they mention what means were used to identify the body? I didn't notice any tattoos but maybe he did have some ink. Other than that, DNA and dental records would take a while.

----------


## RickyJ

> You know for sure he killed "innocent" people?
> 
> Why would he kill the children of the guy who *defended* him?    Maybe someone else did it...hellooo?
> 
> We will probably never know now.


We may never know, but to automatically believe what the press and government says about anything is just plain stupid. They have lied too much to trust them on just about anything.

----------


## ghengis86

> We may never know, but to automatically believe what the press and government says about anything is just plain stupid. They have lied too much to trust them on just about anything.


Agreed.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> We may never know, but to automatically believe what the press and government says about anything is just plain stupid. They have lied too much to trust them on just about anything.


On that same coin to disregard _everything_ they say about anything is just plain and stupid. Assess the facts, albeit as you know them, and make an educated analysis of how it may have played out. WRT this case, I think Dorner in all probability did these crimes. I am not a jury and do not need to be convinced of every single moment of the last week. (If I were on the jury it would be a very long and different story) That being said, I am glad it was 'one of their own.'

----------


## kathy88

> Hmmm...not sure how I feel about this (if he's dead). They $#@!ed his life over and his revenge in my mind is justified. But, if he murdered innocent people, that is wrong and evil. You could say his actions were retaliation and logical (blowback), but I don't think it is right. But I do think his targets were legit (i.e. LAPD).  
> 
> $#@! 
> 
> Violence begets violence. 
> 
> If only they would let us peacefully secede and renounce dominion over our lives...
> 
> Anyone else struggling with this?


.  Horribly. For days.

----------


## presence

> Multiple news reports cited law enforcement sources as stating that  the remains were Dorner's, but a Los Angeles police spokeswoman told USA  TODAY the department was not confirming that Dorner was dead. 
> 
> Forensic testing must still be conducted to make a positive identification.
> The San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department planned a late-night news conference.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...exico/1912553/

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I wonder if some riots will break out when they officially release his cause of death as incineration?


I'm wondering when we will see copycats - and how many?




> Nor do I.
> 
> It will kill us all as it thrashes around in blind rage, if we are too weak to stop it.
> 
> *1 million Chris Dorners.*


MDC fan - hu?





> Hmmm...not sure how I feel about this (if he's dead). They $#@!ed his life over and his revenge in my mind is justified. But, if he murdered innocent people, that is wrong and evil. You could say his actions were retaliation and logical (blowback), but I don't think it is right. But I do think his targets were legit (i.e. LAPD).  
> 
> $#@! 
> 
> Violence begets violence. 
> 
> If only they would let us peacefully secede and renounce dominion over our lives...
> 
> Anyone else struggling with this?


Completely agree with you!

IF he murdered the guys kid and fiance - I'm not OK with that, but he sent a message that needed to be heard about the rest of it.

-t

----------


## bunklocoempire

Tuned in to "engulfed in flames".  Why is _that_ not surprising?

----------


## presence

> Anyone else struggling with this?


kind of in the same way its hard to get behind alex jones when he chews up and spits out piers morgan?

...not the way I would have done it... but its done... and I'm alright with that; somebody needed to do it, I'm glad I'm not related.

...and if there was a copy cat?  meh...

 collateral damage is what they always call it.

----------


## presence



----------


## presence



----------


## presence



----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...exico/1912553/


Would have been nice if they were certain before they burned the place.

----------


## green73

*BURNED ALIVE 
 *

----------


## ghengis86

> .  Horribly. For days.


yeah....sucks all around.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Press conference on now

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/livenow?id=8990289

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

cabin too hot to enter.
any reports of body found or ID's is false

----------


## ghengis86

> I'm wondering when we will see copycats - and how many?
> 
> 
> 
> MDC fan - hu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what's troubling...the beast only responds to violence and when it is hurt physically.  so violence is the only language it understands, but to agress is wrong.  however, we've been agressed against first.  And we cannot peacefully extricate ourselves from the situation (and a big $#@! you to those, 'if you don't like it, leave' pieces of $#@!).

they reserve the right to drone bomb your ass into oblivion no matter where you live in this world.

----------


## presence

> *BURNED ALIVE 
>  *


I'm thinking that last single shot was a personal to the skull.

----------


## ghengis86

> kind of in the same way its hard to get behind alex jones when he chews up and spits out piers morgan?
> 
> ...not the way I would have done it... but its done... and I'm alright with that; somebody needed to do it, I'm glad I'm not related.
> 
> ...and if there was a copy cat?  meh...
> 
>  collateral damage is what they always call it.


i hear ya, believe me.  but i don't want to stoop to their level.  I understand hoisting the black flag and slitting throats...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

protection of ppl mentioned and facilities will continue till body confirmed.
it's not all clear yet
anyone that has assisted him with be tracked down
tactical alert ON!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Would have been nice if they were certain before they burned the place.


Nah, if they burn down ENOUGH houses, they're bound to eventually get their "guy"...  A little collateral damage is the price you (we) pay.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I'm thinking that last single shot was a personal to the skull.


People on 9/11 chose jumping to their deaths instead of being burned alive.

-t

----------


## presence

11PM press conference video:

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?se...ire&id=8989757


In Spanish?

wtf?

----------


## presence

Have you guys seen this?

http://www.mediafire.com/?odh9j0ouxjjaw




> Christopher Dorner Public Downloads:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?odh9j0ouxjjaw
> Christopher Dorner Legal Papers Challenging LAPD Download Link
> 
> Our  own legal analyst Robin Sax dug up 21 documents related to the  instances of alleged police corruption that ex-LAPD officer Chris Dorner  detailed in his online manifesto. Among the documents are Internal  Affairs information, Court of Appeals documents and more.
> DOWNLOAD the documents on Mediafire, link above.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx9qyUorTzw

----------


## ghengis86

> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?odh9j0ouxjjaw
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx9qyUorTzw


CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, or FOX News link or GTFO


I only believe traditional media, not any of those interweb sources...

----------


## presence

GTFO?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzPBUGUM7KQ

Good Day LA; the youtube news broadcast I cited as discussing the documents is a FOX syndicate.

http://www.myfoxla.com/category/240698/good-day-la

----------


## pcosmar

> 


There was never any intention of taking him alive. That was clear from Day One.

Burning out people is as old as fire. It was the firebombing of the James farm by the Pinkertons that drove Jessie James to war with the Railroads.

Fire bombing was used against Miners in West Virginia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Blair_Mountain

It was used at Waco and Philadelphia.. and several (innumerable) others.

They tried to paint a target on him from day one. But painted the target on themselves instead.
They have just painted targets on every police uniform nationwide.

----------


## tasteless

http://www.myfoxny.com/story/2113922...orner-gunfight

No body found yet, contradicts earlier report

----------


## ghengis86

> http://www.myfoxny.com/story/2113922...orner-gunfight
> 
> No body found yet, contradicts earlier report


i think the theme of this entire episode of surreality has been, and will be, "WTF"

----------


## Danke

Breaking:  Dorner's body dumped at sea.  Authorities did not want to incite riots in LA.

----------


## presence

I see your super powers came back with your avatar Danke...

----------


## presence

Well... I guess I'm kind of sad that Dorner is gone.  There's a part of me that was hoping he went bare-foot-bandit for a few months.  



for Dorner

----------


## Danke

> I see your super powers came back with your avatar Danke...


Never went away, but now me and Josh are like this:

----------


## Philhelm

> Never went away, but now me and Josh are like this:


Are you sure it's not more like...oh wait, I'm not allowed to post _that_ picture.  Nevermind.

----------


## ghengis86

> GTFO?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzPBUGUM7KQ
> 
> Good Day LA; the youtube news broadcast I cited as discussing the documents is a FOX syndicate.
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/category/240698/good-day-la


Sorry, didn't think I needs the /sarc tag. Lo siento

----------


## presence

hakuna matata

----------


## shane77m

Videos going around. "Burn it"




The cops instructed to set the cabin on fire. Was not an accident.

----------


## Danke

> Are you sure it's not more like...oh wait, I'm not allowed to post _that_ picture.  Nevermind.


Wimp.  I reported your post anyway.

----------


## presence

"We're going to go forward with the burn like we talk about."

----------


## shane77m

"deploy the burners"

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Videos going around. "Burn it"
> 
> The cops instructed to set the cabin on fire. Was not an accident.


OK - we're going forward with the plan.  The burn.

Burners deployed.

MSN: crickets...

-t

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## QuickZ06

Well, guess they were pretty serious about "firing" him.....

----------


## Danke

> Just lost my feed but they weren't pointing guns at people though they are carrying them. Guns are not drawn and pointed.  Feed back up. http://www.clarionledger.com/viewart...ties-Big-Bear-




Associated Press/Nick Ut - Law enforcement officers check a vehicle at a roadblock Tuesday Feb. 12, 2013 near Big Bear, Calif. A man police believe to be the fugitive ex-Los Angeles officer wanted in three

----------


## CPUd

In this particular situation, I don't see how people can not expect them to have their guns drawn.  The earlier shootout happened at a roadblock, and 1 police got killed.  A number of things they've done this week were pretty dumb, but IMO they are justified in pointing guns in cars in this case.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> In this particular situation, I don't see how people can not expect them to have their guns drawn.  The earlier shootout happened at a roadblock, and 1 police got killed.  A number of things they've done this week were pretty dumb, but IMO they are justified in pointing guns in cars in this case.


Notice how their fingers are in identical positions and not on the triggers?

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> Well, guess they were pretty serious about "firing" him.....


I don't know how young people manage to survive in a jobless service economy.  This man seemed happy go lucky all the time.  So much so that the soviet style media corporations never could seem to find a picture of him looking deranged.  The man was a wild stray dog on the run.  His beliefs seemed really mixed up.  His rampage didn't seem to focus on the killing of white people as they took in all walks of life.  
Still, infringement on the second amendment threatens the U.S. Constitution and is going to be perceived as an act of war against the American people.  That just works to raise the stress of the people and increase violent conflicts.  
Why is president Obama waging war against Americans?

----------


## Philhelm

> In this particular situation, I don't see how people can not expect them to have their guns drawn.  The earlier shootout happened at a roadblock, and 1 police got killed.  A number of things they've done this week were pretty dumb, but IMO they are justified in pointing guns in cars in this case.


When I was in Iraq in 2003, before President Bush had even declared "victory," we had built a bridge for the Marines and maintained security of that bridge.  I was ordered to halt and check all foot and vehicle traffic traveling parallel to the bridge (may the Fourth Amendment forgive me).  Keep in mind that we were told stories of suicide bombers and vehicles exploding at checkpoints.  While in retrospect I'm not sure how frequently such things had occurred, if hardly ever, that was indeed the narrative presented.  Despite that, I never felt the need to raise my weapon toward the Iraqi people or into their vehicles while conducting a search.  The one exception to this was one time when an Iraqi vehicle approached and would not stop while I was standing in the middle of the road.  While motioning for him to stop, he continued approaching without reducing speed and simply waved at me.  In my heart I did not think he was a threat (a fool perhaps), but I half-raised my weapon toward the vehicle and he finally got the point.  After he stopped, I didn't point my rifle at him or in his car.  I figured that if I was going to die in a suicide bombing attempt, there was nothing I could do about it, so being overly aggressive wouldn't help me anyway.

This was in a theater of war...literally.

----------


## Philhelm

> Why is president Obama waging war against Americans?


For some people, the world is not enough.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> For some people, the world is not enough.


We should be extremists as Americans concerning evil and how it is threatening what our Founders managed to capture for us in a bottle.  While things do appear bleak, we still live by a new order in the United States,  one that was established as a natural law within The Declaration of Independence.  The U.S. Constitution was then created to advance that order. 
When president Obama infringes upon the Constitution, he is in contempt of the people as he threatens a new order that was won and maintained by the shedding of the blood of millions of soldiers.  
He shouldn't even talk about it.  It is not an issue that should be discussed.  He should be impeached, prosecuted, and then barred from ever serving in office again.  If he indeed is a foreigner, he should be deported.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> When I was in Iraq in 2003, before President Bush had even declared "victory," we had built a bridge for the Marines and maintained security of that bridge.  I was ordered to halt and check all foot and vehicle traffic traveling parallel to the bridge (may the Fourth Amendment forgive me).  Keep in mind that we were told stories of suicide bombers and vehicles exploding at checkpoints.  While in retrospect I'm not sure how frequently such things had occurred, if hardly ever, that was indeed the narrative presented.



Perhaps off topic here but you make a great case for discussion relative to the urge in speeding up some of the infrastructure projects such as bridges and conforming to the timing of many soldiers that will soon be returning. Jobs. You know? After all. Our bridges are a matter of national security these days. 

Think about it, kiddies.

----------


## fr33

Those videos that have the "burn it"... that was recorded really early on in the standoff. I want to hear a recording of the scanner that I was listening to when they talked about letting it burn down to the basement. That was while it was on fire.

----------


## acptulsa

> The word is thrown around loosely these days. His focus was extremely narrow. Now, the cops that were lighting up anyone in a pick-up well, perhaps, that might be considered domestic terrorism.


This

Just because he terrorized the LAPD, and the LAPD responded by terrorizing Los Angeles, doesn't mean Dorner terrorized Los Angeles.  That simply does not follow.

----------


## nayjevin

> Those videos that have the "burn it"... that was recorded really early on in the standoff. I want to hear a recording of the scanner that I was listening to when they talked about letting it burn down to the basement. That was while it was on fire.


I heard that... said they had a firefighter who was raised in that building and knew the basement was 12x15.... was asked whether basement ceiling was wood or concrete.... silence... then dispatcher says something like 'he responded on another frequency.... I will repeat... the basement ceiling is...'  and then the feed went out.  Guy had said something like 'if there's a basement I might just let this heat burn through.'

I had not heard the 'burners deployed' or 'not ready for fire(fighters) yet... we still have the 2-3 corner vulnerable'

I also had not heard that there were blood splatters seen, some sort of RPG not in the tube, and trashbags seen.

This is a mess.  Predictably so, I suppose, when talking about people who have gone mad with rage.

----------


## pcosmar

> This is a mess.  Predictably so, I suppose, when talking about people who have gone mad with rage.


Rage or Blood lust?

I am hoping a couple people will have an attack of conscience,, and that they will speak up.
God help them if they do. They will be under the same death sentence.

----------


## acptulsa

> Why is president Obama waging war against Americans?


The fact that it's a seamless continuation of Dubya's war against Americans indicates to me that if Obama is tried after he leaves office, his defense will be, 'I was just following orders.'

----------


## Lucille

> [Updated at 9:14 p.m. ET] Earlier, we reported that U.S. Marshals Service district chief Kurt Ellingson told us a suspect tried to get out the back door of the cabin at some point today and was pushed back inside. But there are now conflicting reports about whether the suspect ever emerged.
> 
> Ellingson says authorities are not sure whether the suspect came out.


But of course.  That Marshall just what...heard a rumor and told reporters?

----------


## dillo

Its official, this guy probably died 10 years ago

----------


## BSU kid

> I heard that... said they had a firefighter who was raised in that building and knew the basement was 12x15.... was asked whether basement ceiling was wood or concrete.... silence... then dispatcher says something like 'he responded on another frequency.... I will repeat... the basement ceiling is...'  and then the feed went out.  Guy had said something like 'if there's a basement I might just let this heat burn through.'
> 
> I had not heard the 'burners deployed' or 'not ready for fire(fighters) yet... we still have the 2-3 corner vulnerable'
> 
> I also had not heard that there were blood splatters seen, some sort of RPG not in the tube, and trashbags seen.
> 
> This is a mess.  Predictably so, I suppose, when talking about people who have gone mad with rage.


I doubt a firefighter was raised in tourist cabin out in the middle of nowhere, here is their website:

http://7oaksmtncabins.com/

----------


## fr33

> I heard that... said they had a firefighter who was raised in that building and knew the basement was 12x15.... was asked whether basement ceiling was wood or concrete.... silence... then dispatcher says something like 'he responded on another frequency.... I will repeat... the basement ceiling is...'  and then the feed went out.  Guy had said something like 'if there's a basement I might just let this heat burn through.'
> 
> I had not heard the 'burners deployed' or 'not ready for fire(fighters) yet... we still have the 2-3 corner vulnerable'
> 
> I also had not heard that there were blood splatters seen, some sort of RPG not in the tube, and trashbags seen.
> 
> This is a mess.  Predictably so, I suppose, when talking about people who have gone mad with rage.


I heard all that right before the feed was cut on multiple websites. As for the firefighter the poster above brings up. I think they were saying firefighters were in the area. But the officer responded that he wanted to let it burn down to the basement. I hope somebody has a recording.

----------


## nayjevin

> I doubt a firefighter was raised in tourist cabin out in the middle of nowhere, here is their website:
> 
> http://7oaksmtncabins.com/


Yeah true.... razed?

----------


## thequietkid10

Im about as far from a conspiarcy thorist as you can get, and Donnor was nuts , but the way this whole thing went down makes me suspicious.  The LAPD seemed to be in an awful eager to kill this guy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> OK - we're going forward with the plan.  The burn.
> 
> Burners deployed.
> 
> MSN: crickets...
> 
> -t


Well, how about that...yeah, I'm shocked

----------


## pacelli

What the hell is the difference?  The woman in the video below was also deemed a criminal...

----------


## Lucille

> CBS News Female Anchor: Hopefully they find his head with a bullet hole in it. (paraphrase)
> CBS News Male Anchor: "That would be great wouldn't it"


They must be so happy.




> Great to see that the mentally ill can find work on television.


LOL

----------


## Carson

I came across this comment on Fark;


_I'm still amazed that the LAPD manages to make a crazy guy hunting down and killing their family members come off as being the lesser evil._

----------


## devil21

Dorner's death photos up for sale?  TMZ breaking the news.

http://www.tmz.com/2013/02/20/christ...ath-pics-sale/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...gn-terror.html

----------


## RickyJ

> Im about as far from a conspiarcy thorist as you can get, and Donnor was nuts , but the way this whole thing went down makes me suspicious.  The LAPD seemed to be in an awful eager to kill this guy.


They were shooting up vehicles only because they thought it "looked" like his, never mind if they actually confirmed he was driving it or not. They wanted him dead very badly because he was making them look very bad, and in being so trigger happy to kill him, they revealed to the world that he was right about them, they don't care about innocent people, and should be considered a criminal group instead of law enforcement.

----------

